# Ibanez USRG Series



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody else out in guitar land have a USRG? Pics below of mine. They were not made for a long period of time.



> The USRG series by Ibanez was in existence from 1994-1996. With the exception of the hardware, all the guitars in this line were completely made in the U.S.A.
> There were three models—USRG10 with a fixed bridge ($1299.95 USD list), USRG20 with a Lo Pro Edge tremolo ($1449.95 USD list), and the USRG30 with a Lo Pro Edge tremolo ($1699.95 list).
> All three also came with a premium Ibanez hardshell case (UM150C) that listed for $129.95 USD.
> 
> ...





















This one is a USRG30


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think I know a forum where a few guys would flip for that one, nice guitar!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*I had one of the original ones ...*

I bought it from some lady who lived in the apartment building across from the Grantham Plaza (Scott Street - St.Catharines). I paid $75 for it (with case). It had a cracked headstock. She said it was her husband's, but he blew money on alcohol so she had to sell it to pay some bills.

Anyway, I ended up parting it out and raised close to $600, selling the parts on eBay.





































I believe the only thing 'U.S.' about these guitars was the word 'USA' on the headstock. The parts were still built in Japan. I've tried playing a few others and thought they were decent. Not really head and shoulders above their RG5XX/7XX counterparts however.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does yours have a solid maple top, or is that a veneer?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vds5000 said:


> Does yours have a solid maple top, or is that a veneer?


This one is capped. Not hugely thick but has the cap.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> I believe the only thing 'U.S.' about these guitars was the word 'USA' on the headstock. The parts were still built in Japan. I've tried playing a few others and thought they were decent. Not really head and shoulders above their RG5XX/7XX counterparts however.


Necks on the USRG series were definitely made in USA by PBC. Note the lack of a truss rod adjustment at the headstock unlike your guitar or any MIJ Ibanez RG.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Necks on the USRG series were definitely made in USA by PBC. Note the lack of a truss rod adjustment at the headstock unlike your guitar or any MIJ Ibanez RG.


Are you sure the truss rod adjustment isn't on the other end of the neck? I'm not trying to diss the guitars - they're nice, but like I said, they weren't head and shoulders above the good RGs. I had an RG770FM that I bought at a dingy little start-up guitar shop in Welland back in the mid 90's. The flamed maple cap was at least 1/2" thick (I verified by taking out the pickups. It was nice and every bit as decent as the 'USA-made' RG's. That being said, the 'US' RGs look beautiful. The one pictured in this thread is stunning.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The USRGs were all made in the USA subcontracted by PBC.........


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> like I said, they weren't head and shoulders above the good RGs.


Actually the USRGs were. And the American Master series was even better, if you liked the neckthrus........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That black one has a mini toggle in it. If that is original to the guitar than I dont think it belongs to that series. I do not think they made any with maple necks either. Plus, I think they all had off-set markers on the fretboards.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Are you sure the truss rod adjustment isn't on the other end of the neck?


Oooops... I wasn't very clear- I didn't mean the guitar didn't have a truss rod, I just meant that were unlike Japanese RG guitars which had the adjustment at the headstock. If I recall correctly, the truss rod adjustment was on the treble side of the heel- no need to remove the neck and the relief adjustment was independent of string tension.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Actually the USRGs were. And the American Master series was even better, if you liked the neckthrus........


Objectively, what made the USRGs* head and shoulders above the regular RG770s? The hardware was the same. The regular 770's had Dimarzio pickups. Was it the wood? The 770FM's came with highly figured maple caps (I had one). Was it the playability? Ostanek's music had 2 'USA Custom' RG's in the early 90's. Both played exactly the same as the regular RG's. 770's were $999. The 2 USRG's were $1500 (if memory serves me correctly). That's a 50% increase in price. Were those 2 USRG's 50% better than the other 770's they had in stock at the time - nope. 

* I will admit, I may be comparing apples with oranges here - I'm talking about the older USRG's, not the newer ones (like the one in the original post).



GuitarsCanada said:


> That black one has a mini toggle in it. If that is original to the guitar than I dont think it belongs to that series. I do not think they made any with maple necks either. Plus, I think they all had off-set markers on the fretboards.


I can't say if the mini toggle was original or not. I bought it used from a crazy lady. Before I parted it out, I took a look at the wiring inside - it looked legit, but that's no guarantee of originality. Yes, they did make them with maple necks (the older ones anyway). I don't believe all had offset markers. All a moot point - guitar has long been parted out and sold. I can't even remember what my original point was.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Oooops... I wasn't very clear- I didn't mean the guitar didn't have a truss rod, I just meant that were unlike Japanese RG guitars which had the adjustment at the headstock. If I recall correctly, the truss rod adjustment was on the treble side of the heel- no need to remove the neck and the relief adjustment was independent of string tension.


I don't know if I've ever seen that on an Ibanez before. This will sound naive, but was there an area of the wood on the body that was cut out so you could get a tool in there?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Straight from the horse's mouth (or at least the Ibanez catalog):


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Objectively, what made the USRGs* head and shoulders above the regular RG770s? The hardware was the same. The regular 770's had Dimarzio pickups. Was it the wood? The 770FM's came with highly figured maple caps (I had one). Was it the playability? Ostanek's music had 2 'USA Custom' RG's in the early 90's. Both played exactly the same as the regular RG's. 770's were $999. The 2 USRG's were $1500 (if memory serves me correctly). That's a 50% increase in price. Were those 2 USRG's 50% better than the other 770's they had in stock at the time - nope.
> 
> * I will admit, I may be comparing apples with oranges here - I'm talking about the older USRG's, not the newer ones (like the one in the original post).


There were no newer or older USRGs, there was only one series made many years ago. Ive owned about 40 Ibanezes, mostly RGs including 770s, and they were like night and day in comparison to the USRGs. You need to play a USRG to feel the difference. The necks on the USRG were suspended on a truss frame, giving them a feel and resonance unlike the others. Since all USRGs were made by PBC, they also had a different neck feel to the other RGs. Wiring and switches were also a higher quality. RGs also have a much thinner neck than the USRGs. Oh, and yes the wood was better. If you sand down an RG, you will see its usually what ever was available and prone to cracking at the pocket. The USRGs had a colored clear coat on the body itself, so you could see they choose the wood rather than simply buy it in bulk. PBC also had a stringent quality control on the USRGs....................


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth (or at least the Ibanez catalog):


Those aint USRGs, they are just USA Customs. The top dogs back then were the American Masters made by Gresco, and the USRGs, made by PBC. Everything else was standard Ibanez........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think we are looking at two different series here. The USRG Series is shown here


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Those aint USRGs, they are just USA Customs. The top dogs back then were the American Masters made by Gresco, and the USRGs, made by PBC. Everything else was standard Ibanez........


Ok, so as I admitted earlier - I was comparing apples with oranges. I didn't realize the USRG's and the 'USA Customs' were not the same. I was under the impression that the USRG's were just the newer version of the 'USA Customs'?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that purple one is sexy!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vds5000 said:


> Ok, so as I admitted earlier - I was comparing apples with oranges. I didn't realize the USRG's and the 'USA Customs' were not the same. I was under the impression that the USRG's were just the newer version of the 'USA Customs'?


That could be true in a sense. The USRG might have been the next generation to come along. But they are very different guitars for sure. Ibanez has had so many models over the years, that are very close in design and specs that trying to figure out what you have is a job sometimes.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That could be true in a sense. The USRG might have been the next generation to come along. But they are very different guitars for sure. Ibanez has had so many models over the years, that are very close in design and specs that trying to figure out what you have is a job sometimes.


What did the USRG's start at pricewise? I've seen a couple in the past on the used market both being under $1k. I recall one being transluscent blue. I think the other may have been trans charcoal (but don't quote me). Neither looked as nice as the amber one in this thread - the darker finishes seemed to hide the figuring on the top. Also, other than the non trussrod cover headstock, what are the other telltale signs that I'm dealing with a USRG and not the older line?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vds5000 said:


> What did the USRG's start at pricewise? I've seen a couple in the past on the used market both being under $1k. I recall one being transluscent blue. I think the other may have been trans charcoal (but don't quote me). Neither looked as nice as the amber one in this thread - the darker finishes seemed to hide the figuring on the top. Also, other than the non trussrod cover headstock, what are the other telltale signs that I'm dealing with a USRG and not the older line?


The list prices back then are shown on the first post in this thread. I could not tell you what they actually sold for in the stores at that time. I have seen them command a very good price in the used market. Especially the USRG30.

The telltale sign on these is the offset markers with the PBC neck. It is my understanding that the USRG was the only series ever made with the PBC neck. The body shape is not much help becuase it is identical to a thousand other models from Ibanez. As Kurt mentioned though, the materials used were of a superior grade, but that is not something you can see by just looking at the guitar.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The detachable headstock is also a give away, but from what I understand, never, ever detach your headstock. Appearently its not easy to put the contraption back together...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> The detachable headstock is also a give away, but from what I understand, never, ever detach your headstock. Appearently its not easy to put the contraption back together...........


Appreciate that info, I will never attempt that.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> The detachable headstock is also a give away, but from what I understand, never, ever detach your headstock. Appearently its not easy to put the contraption back together...........


Detachable headstock? What the heck? This I've gotta see! Any chance we can get a pic of the back of the headstock/neck joint?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vds5000 said:


> Detachable headstock? What the heck? This I've gotta see! Any chance we can get a pic of the back of the headstock/neck joint?


Some shots of the headstock and neck joint


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some shots of the headstock and neck joint


Thanks for the pic. Ok, I have not seen one of these. I'm guessing the others that I thought were USRGs must have just been 'USA Customs'. I really don't know if I should think 'cool' or 'weird'.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vds5000 said:


> I really don't know if I should think 'cool' or 'weird'.


Both could be appropriate :wave:


----------



## ghostWolf59 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a USRG20 from 1994 - only a handful where made and I am stoked having it - Serial checks out to be a 1995/07 (0795057) and its in pristine condition.
Early this year I got it signed by Tommy Emanuel - anyone not familiar with this genius - check him out - lately hes gone acoustic, but if you check out his famous Electric version "The Journey" along with his later works you be stupid not to be impressed - hes nothing less than a genius - and he cant even read music !

Back to the axe - picked it up (with case) from ebay for AU1500
(back then it was really cheap 

Anyhow, unless I get a un-resistible offer I wont depart from this gem.

Back history: My first Ibanez was a 1972 Flying V. Boy wish I still had that one in my possession.

1976 - 1977 I went to London and bought a Gibson Flying V 19654 with 1958 humbucker pickups fitted.
Not a single one I spoken to during that time had ever seen a Gibson 1964 Flying V with a sunburst finish - yea, it was original (!)
Years later I departed from that one and word is that Yngwie Malmsteen bought it and (he ought to be crucified) he cut off the wings and painted it black !!!

Oh my god !

I'll make sure nothing similar happens to my USRG20

cheers


----------

